# Loss of job



## RICK FLAIR (Sep 3, 2014)

If my employer decides to terminate my contract and FIRE me are they responsible for my outstanding debt with my bank loan and credit card? Will I be able to leave country?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The debt is yours and your responsibility to clear before you leave.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

RICK FLAIR said:


> If my employer decides to terminate my contract and FIRE me are they responsible for my outstanding debt with my bank loan and credit card? Will I be able to leave country?


what???? you are responsible for your own debt do you mean housing allowance etc.... well you are still repsonsible unfortunately.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

and you need to get clearance so you will have issues leaving etc


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There are certain credit cards that offer you an insurance against loss of job. You will need to provide the proper documents and they might absorb the credit card debt. I don't think personal loans have that option. 

If you have been terminated, best to get that letter from your employer and approach each bank where you have outstanding dues.

Under any circumstance though, no company is responsible for any employee's debts.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

you usually pay an option on top for the insurance cover etc. if you had the same issues in your home country would your company cover you there, nope dont think so.. i understand uae is a very different set up... but its just the way it works.


----------

